# Name The Movie: War Movies



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

*RULES:*

One person posts a screenshot of a film that has a War theme, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Due to the game's constant progress (and multiple accounts of cheating), new rules were formed.
*[*]In order to keep the game flowing, post the RIPEMD-128 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'Convert Me!', then copy the whole RIPEMD-128 hash). The person who guesses can then check their answer by inputing the IMDb address of their guess into the RIPEMD-128 hash generator and if it matches then it's correct and you are allowed to proceed to post the next film. - Thanks to FAST6191 for this technique.*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *War movies*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. Here's a few things to keep in mind for this round.


No documentary's.
It has to be well known. Please don't post something that no one can solve, like.. say an indie movie that only 600 people watched.
It has to have received an English release or a subtitled release in the US. No Bollywood, no foreign cinema, unless, as said previously, with subtitles or dubs.
Can be any war, from any time.
Must be based on true events.
No Sci-Fi.
No animation.
There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur. 

*This round will run from today (June 8th) through August 21st.*

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation
Classics
21st Century




Lets start with something easy...


Spoiler










3fc41da84eddea42a4824ccde2e1ee2a


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

Apocalypse Now?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078788/
3fc41da84eddea42a4824ccde2e1ee2a

Looks right to me.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now?


Yep!


_Scores:_


*Vulpes Abnocto*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

7ad11fbfe16a5b61d6f05904e4117ae7


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

The Dirty Dozen...?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The Dirty Dozen...?



Yes indeed!

_Scores:_


Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

A famous movie, but it's not famous for the appropriate reason. But, it is one of the best war films I've ever seen.




eb3482f871e64b016640d123cac67a7a


----------



## holoflame (Jun 8, 2011)

Der untergang?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

Downfall


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Correct holoflame.

_Scores:_


Vulpes Abnocto: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*holoflame*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted



Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Downfall


Der untergang translated means "Downfall".
You were correct.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holoflame got it first, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## holoflame (Jun 8, 2011)

199abdd1bf006adc254ba75c670d2ec0


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## holoflame (Jun 8, 2011)

Dammit, anyways you're correct.

I'm not with all of this Judgy thingy so can anyone do it for me this time?


_Scores:_


*KingdomBlade*: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted



Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Jun 8, 2011)

My fav war movie is: The Last War (1961) by Toho Pictures.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

SaranghaePokemon said:
			
		

> My fav war movie is: The Last War (1961) by Toho Pictures.


*facepalm*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

SaranghaePokemon: I think you've missed the entire point of this game.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

b38d1a1c6c77822ab88a60d5853d77a1


----------



## awesome6 (Jun 9, 2011)

Saving private ryan,
Battle: los angeles


----------



## junn (Jun 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> b38d1a1c6c77822ab88a60d5853d77a1


The Pianist


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

*THE THREAD IS CALLED "NAME THE MOVIE" NOT "YOUR FAVORITE WAR MOVIE"! *


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2011)

Correct.

_Scores:_


KingdomBlade: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
*junn*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted



Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.


----------



## junn (Jun 10, 2011)

my turn.




7ad0f988f7d582c1ed23ac56f3aa2346


----------



## junn (Jun 11, 2011)

another screenshot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2011)

How did I not get it from that first picture...... 
Enemy at the gates.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215750/

Also I will have to query the continued use of RIPEMD-128, the reason we switched up from SHA1 (and before that MD5) was to stop the old games from ruining the new and there might well be some overlap here.

There is RIPEMD-160 as well which works just the same and should not have any real hashes already there.
http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-160-hash/

Also this is going to be even more annoying than usual for me. All my war films are on DVD and I am too lazy to replace me DVD drive.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

hurt locker

EDIT: wait, whose turn is it???
EDIT2: it's fast's turn...i think.


----------



## junn (Jun 11, 2011)

that's right,FAST

_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
*FAST6191*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates





@zekrom.
it's not your turn.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

When do i get my turn?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> When do i get my turn?



You get a turn when you are the first to answer a screen cap correctly and the scores are added up. Read the rules. It is a fairly simple game. I don't get why it is suddenly so difficult.


----------



## junn (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> When do i get my turn?


read the rules on the first page.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> When do i get my turn?


if you answered correctly...

EDIT: lol ninja'd x2


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spoiler



I think I will make it a harder one this time around.





RIPEMD-128
9dec534c23cf37dfbd031b4e71826ef9



Edit scratch that. I missed the no science fiction rule. (it was Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367093/ )

New film






feb4c8828d93f4204e3cc4110c414e2d


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2011)

Full Metal Jacket
edit: Checked imdb- feb4c8828d93f4204e3cc4110c414e2d matches with http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/

_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
*tigris*: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket



Okeydoke




13b157e528d4a43843e6eb59fca8e271


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

Das Boot (checked IMDB hash and it matches)

_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
tigris: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot



Next up :






1641bd4c24b93639f99a503cf0995007


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2011)

1641bd4c24b93639f99a503cf0995007 matches- It's "The Battle of Britain", I believe.
_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
*tigris*: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain



Next up :




b37a2a47d1a12f6debe668336500a6fb


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Heaven and Earth!  It took me a while to remember but I finally did! lol  Checked the hash score and it matches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
tigris: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993)



Next up (a nice easy one to help pick up the pace a little!) :






545fe13075fde0716e572a50c5801771


----------



## shortz1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

missing in action.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, that's incorrect.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

Deer Hunter?

EDIT: just checked HASH. It's the same.
I'm not sure if I'm allowed to update the score though


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
tigris: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
*30084pm: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter



Correct!  And there's no problems with you updating the scores yourself as far as I know, I've been doing it myself anyway! lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, TrolleyDave -you've got a small formatting error in the post ~Over-zealous Formatting Nazi


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok! Thanks TD!

Should be pretty easy. I'm not sure if you guys would consider it a war movie though.



Spoiler











17d08fee566228c14a20ccc779f941c9


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Defiance?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Defiance?



Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
tigris: 2
*TrolleyDave: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
30084pm: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter
Defiance


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Brilliant film!  Shame it's not better known.

Next up :






ece8c410b2f65728e09d03fa6956c910


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

That wimpy guy to the right, i've seen him in a war movie but can't really put the name on my tongue .....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

Black Hawk Down? (which i'm not even sure is a true story)

HASH is same. I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Scores:_

KingdomBlade: 2
tigris: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
*30084pm: 2*



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter
Defiance
Black Hawk Down


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

Next film


Spoiler











c248fbc30fbfe51c6b250995ee800889


----------



## awesome6 (Jun 15, 2011)

War movies:
The inglorious bastards
Schindler's List
Captain America
Battlefield
____________
Super 8 movie


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

Paths of Glory... I think.



			
				awesome6 said:
			
		

> ~~


No one fucking gets this game. Read the rules please.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 15, 2011)

The HASH matches. I'll go ahead and post the scores to keep the game moving.

_Scores:_

*KingdomBlade: 3*
tigris: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
30084pm: 2



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter
Defiance
Black Hawk Down
Paths of Glory


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry bout that, I've been busy.

So if possible, someone else should probably post mine and my point should be removed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's get the game moving again!  This one should be nice and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









e5b4ff635f9999423d26d6a5574ed2af


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 26, 2011)

Victory.

Badass movie.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 27, 2011)

Magnificent work AJ!

_Scores:_

TrolleyDave: 3
KingdomBlade: 3
tigris: 2
30084pm: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
AlanJohn: 1



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter
Defiance
Black Hawk Down
Paths of Glory
Victory



YOU ARE NOT A MAN IF YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THIS BADASS FILM


Spoiler










be0e9afd292f83995f7a503eaad15bb7


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 27, 2011)

Rambo 3? Yeah, hash's match. Crap films BTW.



Spoiler










143291bb7c3dc607f4f821060f60942d


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Paths of Glory?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Paths of Glory?



Nope


----------



## junn (Jul 4, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have follow up pics then?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs I demand you to post a second pic!


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

>


wtf why are you putting a screen its not your turn wtf wtf


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 13, 2011)

its another pic of the movie cwstjdenobs posted.....

(yes didnt want to answer as its a hard guess)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 13, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> its another pic of the movie cwstjdenobs posted.....
> 
> (yes didnt want to answer as its a hard guess)



Yes your right. But just get on with it already so I don't have to spend ages finding or ripping another bloody pic that isn't an instant give away.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 13, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

>



None other than the great Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2011)

Well now, this game has gotten all fucked up.
Guess we'll have to blame that on this round's judge.

Now to fix it.



			
				cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Rambo 3? Yeah, hash's match. Crap films BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GENTLEMEN! GENTLEMEN! You can't fight in here! This is the War Room!

_Scores:_

TrolleyDave: 3
KingdomBlade: 3
tigris: 2
30084pm: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
holoflame: 1
junn: 1
FAST6191: 1
AlanJohn: 1
cwstjdenobs: 1
*Defiance: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Previously Posted




Apocalypse Now
The Dirty Dozen
Der Untergang
Saving Private Ryan
The Pianist
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
The Battle of Britain
Heaven & Earth (1993) 
The Deer Hunter
Defiance
Black Hawk Down
Paths of Glory
Victory
Rambo III
Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb





Your turn, Defiance.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 13, 2011)

Umm..  I haven't really seen anything unique in terms of war movies, but here you go nonetheless:


----------



## hkz8000 (Jul 13, 2011)

paths of glory?


----------



## Defiance (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope. [Insert TF2 video here]

In case this takes awhile (which I'm not sure), I'll only post when someone guesses correctly.


----------



## junn (Jul 22, 2011)

you forgot the hash..and maybe another pic.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah, but I will post a hint, as this may be a _Remarque_able film for some.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 29, 2011)

This round has generally become fucked up.

Time to start a new one I guess. It's a very secluded, difficult genre to handle really.


----------



## junn (Jul 29, 2011)

Defiance said:
			
		

> Umm..  I haven't really seen anything unique in terms of war movies, but here you go nonetheless:


All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0020629/
based on a novel.
proof: http://www.filmreference.com/Films-A-An/Al...tern-Front.html.

@KingdomBlade.
i guess it's up to AJ.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2011)

This thread is still going on? It should have been ended three weeks ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I'll have to fix this too.

EDIT: This round will end on August 8th, making the first two month round we've had since we altered the rules of the game...however many years ago that was...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 13, 2011)

The thread's over.

According to the scoreboard, me and TD won so we should decide who gets to make the next round. I blame AlanJohn for this shitfest of a round. The next theme should be livelier and easier to get.

Fun idea for a special round: Television Shows. Just throwing it out there. But in genres, I'd have to go with another rotation type. Whatever that could be. As far as I know, we haven't had a drama, romance or crime round so those could be plausible, we could also do an award winners round. Musicals... maybe. Then, there's children's movies (anything with a G or PG rating would be a good criterion).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep. I forgot all about this game, again.
Congrats to TrolleyDave (wherever he is) and KingdomBlade!

Do we have any other suggestions on what sort of round to have next?
The television show idea doesn't sound half bad to me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the ideas that are out there. I wouldn't be disappointed with any named thus far.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 15, 2011)

BUMP. Can we please revive this game? I like the TV show idea, can anyone think of any others?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> BUMP. Can we please revive this game? I like the TV show idea, can anyone think of any others?


The thread is dead.
TrolleyDave or KB need to make a new game.

But for some reason they totally forgot.


I also apologize for my poor judging.


----------

